# samsung ativ 500t1c tablet running windows 8 (not rt) review



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Yes sir, it'll do all that and more.
> 
> I doubt you'll need to camp out for these tablets.





Inner10 said:


> :laughing: I'd say that's a safe bet.


:laughing::laughing:

I don't think I envision any point of what's left of my life camping in a pup tent, let alone for a hunk of plastic and circuits.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Those look promising. Unfortunately, the next 7-800 bucks I have are already tagged for an item spelled Ruger. :whistling

We spent the night one year at best buy waiting for a Wii for and with my daughter. It was around Christmas time and is one of those special family moments we always remember fondly. I am very glad we did it. Last week, her and I went to the midnight release of Halo 4. It was fun as well.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Robert what do you think about the Lenovo Thinkpad Tablet 2


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Nac said:


> Robert what do you think about the Lenovo Thinkpad Tablet 2


This guy has put together a very nice comparison list https://sites.google.com/site/davidsmithsprojects/other-projects/windows-8-tablets

The things I really wanted in a tablet for me where: 

Built in pen holder/pen functionality.
USB on tablet (not exclusively on dock)
Dockable keyboard highly preferred one that had adjustable angle (unlike the lenovo thinkpad 2). 
Touchscreen, etc, etc. 

I just got the keyboard dock today FINALLY! supply has been challenging for this tablet and keyboard dock. My review so far is that I love all of it when it works properly, having some network connection issues that are getting better, hopefully they'll get the issue sorted out soon because then it will be quite the machine. 

If I did not currently have a tablet the ones I would consider purchasing (in no particular order, I'd have to see them close/play with them) 

Surface pro (con for me: stand/keyboard not really like a laptop)
Samsung ATIV 500 or 700 (con: supply, network issues, dock max rear angle could use 2-5 more degrees)
Lenovo thinkpad 2 (con: fixed angle keyboard dock 

Updated pic with tablet in dock, looks just like a laptop and closes just like a laptop, or just pull it out of the dock and use like a tablet.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Rob, what do you think of this Lenovo product.

http://www.cnet.com/laptops/lenovo-ideapad-yoga-13/4505-3121_7-35477652.html

I'm having a tough time finding a lot of what is supposed to be available. It appears that most Win8 Tablets are not really out there in any quantity. I'm a little surprised as it seems they will miss the Xmas opportunity.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

redwood said:


> Rob, what do you think of this Lenovo product.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/laptops/lenovo-ideapad-yoga-13/4505-3121_7-35477652.html
> 
> I'm having a tough time finding a lot of what is supposed to be available. It appears that most Win8 Tablets are not really out there in any quantity. I'm a little surprised as it seems they will miss the Xmas opportunity.


I like it except that it lacks pen support, so you're stuck with the crappy "styluses" that aren't any better than using a finger. 

Another advantage of the Samsung is the "S" software they made specifically for the s-pen. S note is great because I can combine hand written notes or drawings, photos, and typed text in one file, drawing and making notes right on a photo is super simple and super handy.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw the samsung at a walmart with dock, $750...ooooo:tongue_smilie:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> I saw the samsung at a walmart with dock, $750...ooooo:tongue_smilie:


They have signs at a bunch of stores but most don't actually have them in stock. 

You'll need to watch out though because at&t has an ativ model but it doesn't have pen support (they took the digitizer out) among a few other changes.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

It was a bigger store that had one to play with... Pen and all:thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> It was a bigger store that had one to play with... Pen and all:thumbsup:


Did you buy it? Come on, give in, you know you want it.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Will prolly pull the trigger after Christmas Im kind of hoping the prices will come down a bit when other win 8 tabs hit the street



Oh yeah....I want it


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Look closely at the Surface pro by microsoft, it's got an i-5 processor for a good price.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Robert, I read somewhere that you have to upgrade to win8 pro to run flash on the samsung.. Is that true?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> Hey Robert, I read somewhere that you have to upgrade to win8 pro to run flash on the samsung.. Is that true?


Nope, that is false.


----------

